# Car Parking Fines



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi all, 

Just a quick bit of advise needed...

In my first year of Uni I got quite a few parking tickets from the Uni car park. Managed by one of those companies like NCP or whatever. I know I shouldn't have been parking there but I didn't have a choice most of the time.

Had a ton of letters asking for me to pay but never did as I know you don't have to. Programs like watchdog and the MoneySavingExpert both say it's a load of rubbish and you don't have to pay. As have 95% of people on every forum topic on various forums that I've looked at regarding the matter. 

They have now sent a letter saying they are going to send somebody round to recover the debt. 

I'm just wondering can they actually do this? If so, what are the rules about them 'recovering the debt'? And also, should I be worried?!

If I should pay it then I'll pay it no qualms but I don't want to waste my money unnecessarily!

Cheers guys!


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

What uni is this mate and is it an on campus uni car park?

Ive had mates park on the grass or in wrong spots getting issued tickets and if you genuinely had an exam or meeting they will write it off. I know how much of a b***h it can be to find parking though, i hate it as they sell loads of permits and have less spaces.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

You've recieved an invoice not a fine 

Let them send someone round , Wasn't you driving ...was it


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

MEH4N said:


> What uni is this mate and is it an on campus uni car park?
> 
> Ive had mates park on the grass or in wrong spots getting issued tickets and if you genuinely had an exam or meeting they will write it off. I know how much of a b***h it can be to find parking though, i hate it as they sell loads of permits and have less spaces.


University of Hertfordshire matey and yes on the campus car park. They just give them out willy nilly but I have been told to never contact them as then they take it as you know you have to pay. If you get what I mean. Sorry, a rubbish explanation.


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

R7KY D said:


> You've recieved an invoice not a fine
> 
> Let them send someone round , Wasn't you driving ...was it


Thanks mate, 
No it wasn't, I lent my car to a friend 

So it's an invoice but I have used the goods or service?


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

alexjb said:


> So it's an invoice but I have used the goods or service?


You've used nothing , wasn't you driving , I think you might have lent your car to me on the days in question


----------



## jverdoes (May 17, 2010)

Hi Alex,

If the car park is not run by the city council, the company is not legally allowed to "fine" you because they have NO authority.
When you park in a private parking area, you "agree" to their parking terms as per a contract but because you have not signed anything, they can't fine or prosecute you.

Don't contact them to explain your situasion, just ignore the ticket.
They will send you a few more reminders followed by court threatning letters but nothing will happen. The threats usually stop after the 4th or 5th letter.

I once got a "fine" at B&Q with a photo showing the time driving in and out for parking longer than 2 hours. I was shopping for a mayor landscaping overhaul so I took a long time but I did spend all my time there.
I received numerous letters thereafter but just ignored them all and nothing happened.

You can read up below on what to expect in the links below:
http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=2329119

Another good read regarding parking tickets and your rights:
http://forums.pepipoo.com/index.php?showforum=63


----------



## ajc2306 (Sep 20, 2006)

It needs to go to court first before they can send bailiffs round to recover the debt.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

I thought debt collectors could only gain access to your property/take property away after a court order has been issued? If that's the case, just ignore them.

While we're on the subject, is this the same with parking fines issued by Tesco? My old place of work was next to a tesco so naturally we all parked in Tesco's car park all day. Eventually people started getting fines through so we all had to park elsewhere.


----------



## jverdoes (May 17, 2010)

ITSonlyREECE said:


> is this the same with parking fines issued by Tesco?


Probably yes, ONLY the city council can fine you.
See if the Tesco parking is run by 1 of these companies in the following link:
http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=2329119
If it is, then they can't fine you but you have to be careful if you are going to park there daily because they might get the wheel clamping cowboys in.


----------



## fifer807 (Sep 7, 2013)

Follow the link in the post to pepipoo. Its a very good forum.

should a debt collector ( who are not baliffs as they are not court appointed and therfore have no powers) turn ip just stat that the alleged debt is in dispute and refer them back to the parking company.

watch out for any genuine court papers. These need responding to or you will lose by default. Some companies have been known to send papers designed to look like court ones but are not official.

the advice to simply ignore is old now with the introduction of popla. Again go to pepipoo for some genuine advice from people who have expertise in these matters.

finally some unis have threatened to withold qualifications in the past for unpaid tickets.


----------



## fifer807 (Sep 7, 2013)

Jverdoes - clamping is now illegal (apart from police, dvla, court appointed baliffs). If any car is clamped by an individual who is not not the above agents on private land or not commits a criminal offence. They also commint an offence if they attempt in any way to prevent you moving your car.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

They can only sue you for loss of earnings which in a free car park will be £0.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Dont pay sod all mate. 

If a balif comes around dont even admit your you and dont let them in. I dont think they would be able to do anything anyway.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Dont pay it, it happened to me at a car park with some guy watching people park up and walk away only to find a ticket on the car. I got a call from the company advising me if i paid today it would only cost me £30, i told them to bog off and they never bothered me again..


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

just ignore it mate


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

jverdoes said:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> If the car park is not run by the city council, the company is not legally allowed to "fine" you because they have NO authority.
> When you park in a private parking area, you "agree" to their parking terms as per a contract but because you have not signed anything, they can't fine or prosecute you.
> ...


wish Ide haerd about this, I got caught 2.5 hrs in a morrisons carpark just before xmas and the same a letter with £50 fine, I paids up as I didn't want any hassle over the xmas period..:wall:


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Who is it that deals with disabled parking and parent and child parking in car parks like euro car parks ect. Due to there seems to be an awful lot of disabled spaces about in these type of car parks meaning more money for them, also would the Glasgow fort carpark be owned by the council or a parking company.

Thanks,
Colin


----------



## fifer807 (Sep 7, 2013)

Anything not run by the council is a private car park and its up to the land owner to decide what they put in while meeting the disabilities act. Its still an invoice and unenforceable. ( however a private company can take you to court for an actual loss - free car park, what have they lost.)

some places will do a pre estimate of loss and will include things like wardens time etc, with a good argument however I dont think this would stand up in court.

be aware with the introduction of popla the advice to ignore has changed. An appeal is now made to popla ( although how independant this organisation is, is open to debate) if you failsat popla all is not lost as you still have the court route.

Also at any time the actual land owner who has contracted the ppc can stop a charge dead in its tracks as the ppc merely acts on behalf of the landowner


so to actually answer the question.
The car park managed by euro wiuld be the land owner.
As for the glasgow fort, who enforces the charges. If its not councill ( it will be on the ticket) then the ppc enforces, the land owner decides on spaces.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeah ignore it, I still have euro car parks sending me a letter every now and then a year on from a fine being ignored but they do not take further action than that.

If you have a spare 20 mins and want an (IMO) interesting read, this is the transcript of VEHICLE CONTROL SERVICES v IBBOTSON in which the point that is made is what is the actual loss to the claimant from you parking in that parking space? They can not justify that you parking there cost them £80 (or whatever the fine is).

http://forums.pepipoo.com/index.php?act=attach&type=post&id=16231)


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

DLGWRX02 said:


> wish Ide haerd about this, I got caught 2.5 hrs in a morrisons carpark just before xmas and the same a letter with £50 fine, I paids up as I didn't want any hassle over the xmas period..:wall:


And this is why they do it.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

ITSonlyREECE said:


> I thought debt collectors could only gain access to your property/take property away after a court order has been issued? If that's the case, just ignore them.
> 
> While we're on the subject, is this the same with parking fines issued by Tesco? My old place of work was next to a tesco so naturally we all parked in Tesco's car park all day. Eventually people started getting fines through so we all had to park elsewhere.


Yeah it is. I do contracting work in Tesco and Asda and sign my car in on arrival. Quite a few times I've had tickets and when I query it with security they say ignore it. Security guy in Asda said staff relatives park there all the time and the letters stop after a while.


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

Went through a similar experience lately with Vinci Parking. 

Over stayed by 30 minutes and as expected, had a fine. I appealed like usual and it took them 6 weeks to get back to me, by which time the fine went from 30 to 70 pounds. 

That annoyed me as it took them ages so thought stuff it and binned the next few letters. Then Roxburgh Solicitors got in touch. Had 2 letters from themselves, so I phoned them. Didnt give any details away.

It was like id phoned a call center not a solicitors! I think it was recorded background noise. I asked to speak to the guy who signed my letter and was told immediately that he wasnt available. That struck me as strange so hung up. 

On the plus side, havnt heard from them since. It said on the letter to ignore all the talk on the internet about ignoring them as it would land me in contempt of court or something. 

People say the law has changed lately, but in my advice.....IGNORE!!!!!


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

*Do not ignore them*

The people telling you to ignore them, are they willing to go to court on your behalf?

Trust me you need to appeal it and not just ignore them, you need to use POPLA (Parking on private land appeals) but first you need to get them to give you a POPLA code.

You are reading old posts in regards to ignoring them and this is not the advice MSE (moneysavingexpert ) are giving out any more, they can and will take you to the small claims court if you just ignore them.

Get onto http://forums.pepipoo.com/ and http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/forumdisplay.php?f=163 and get properly informed.

I am in the process of writing out a defence for a county court case all because my brother decided to ignore all the letters a PPC (Private Parking Company ) sent as he was giving wrong information like you have.


----------



## fifer807 (Sep 7, 2013)

Matt is totally correct.

for example parking eye have recently had a rush on issuing court claims for those who have ignored the popla route (maybe as they see that people are unaware of this option and see them as a good target)

A fail at popla does not mean that you have to pay up. You can then move onto the ignore untill court papers which is where you would have been anyway.

each popla appeal costs the ppc money, and with a good argument with some key points is likely to suceed. (Again pepipoo is rhe best place for advice on how to write the appeal)


Currently approx 60% of appeals are successful.


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Young lads had 2 fines in the last week from Lidl's car park. Two £90 fines but if he pays them quick £45. His mate has had 28 fines and not paid any . So think the young lads going down the same route. :thumb:


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Matt197 said:


> *Do not ignore them*
> 
> The people telling you to ignore them, are they willing to go to court on your behalf?
> 
> ...


Absolutely spot on!

I can't stress enough - DO NOT IGNORE!!!! Challenge it through POPLA!

The law changed some time ago (over a year ago I think), so ignoring them isn't not the correct current advice.


----------



## scaniadaft (Jun 6, 2012)

http://tpuc.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=13941&sid=8c961b14ef11acef3e22ee64dcd003e5

Found this letter template ,might help some people.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I received a similar kind of parking charge last year for parking in a car park for 1 minute over the free ten minutes. I received a charge for £75 which would double after 14 days. 

I ignored each letter, which is hard to do because they make them sound more and more scary with threats about this and that and worst case scenarios. 

By the time the last letter came through it told me that I was now in debt to them for something like £425 and that I would be taken to court. BUT if I paid up the £150 now it would all be forgotten and my 'debt' would be effectively written off. If I'm honest the letter just stank of desperation to try and get me to pay, so I binned it. 

I haven't had a letter since and that was around April last year. 

I can't speak of every car parking company and how they'll follow it up but that's my experience of them and if I was given another parking charge I'd ignore it again.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Alex_225 said:


> I received a similar kind of parking charge last year for parking in a car park for 1 minute over the free ten minutes. I received a charge for £75 which would double after 14 days.
> 
> I ignored each letter, which is hard to do because they make them sound more and more scary with threats about this and that and worst case scenarios.
> 
> ...


You will now run the risk of the debt going to court in the future!

I did get one a few years back, and it as funny how they almost beg to pay up, and they send solicitor/debt collector letters which coincidently have the same address and bank details as the parking company , luckily i looked it upon the internet just before iwas about to pay them!


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

On a side note, i've recently noticed that at the car park at north greenwich (by the O2), you can't even drive in and pick up/drop off passengers with out a threat of a fine.

I'm not sure how it would stand up in court as you have not really parked imo.
The signs/notice with all the terms is at the entrance of the car park. So it's unreasonable for a driver to stop at the entrance blocking it, just to read all the terms (it's too small to read it from sitting in the car).
Finally, if you did park up & get out of your car to pay for your pay-and-display ticket, you will find that the flat rate iirc is £11.00 a day regardless of how many hours you're there!!!!
So if you change your mind and no longer wish to park there and exit the car par, you'll probably risk being fined (it's all ANPR camera's). 

I'd like to see that challenged in a court as the car park have offered you the contract but surely you have the right to reject their terms and exit the car park without any penalties?
I bet lots of people are being stung at that car park!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

kh904 said:


> On a side note, i've recently noticed that at the car park at north greenwich (by the O2), you can't even drive in and pick up/drop off passengers with out a threat of a fine.
> 
> I'm not sure how it would stand up in court as you have not really parked imo.
> The signs/notice with all the terms is at the entrance of the car park. So it's unreasonable for a driver to stop at the entrance blocking it, just to read all the terms (it's too small to read it from sitting in the car).
> ...


Any car park I've used gives you 10 minutes from when you've entered, that you can leave without paying. The machine accepts the ticket fine.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

You would hope so Kerr, but if they are saying that you can't alight passengers in the car park/no waiting whatsoever then imo it contradicts the 10 min free.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

airports dont do they thought you had to pay regardless


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

alan hanson said:


> airports dont do they thought you had to pay regardless


the bane of my life, so dont get me started on them! :devil::devil:


----------

